# Off-Topic Discussion > Extended Discussion > Inner Sanctum >  >  School Of The Occult

## TheBuddha

Who here would be interested in a "School of the Occult"? Complete with tests, Certificates of Completion, full courses, etc.? 
It will cover:
-Astral Planes
-Sigils
-Runes
-Meditation
-Chakras
-Chi, Ki, Qui
and some other things. Anyone interested?

----------


## Erii

I think that'd be interesting

----------


## Original Poster

This thread should probably go to Inner Sanctum, even if you did mention Astral Traveling.

The course itself sounds cool, though I'm not sure what kind of certificate you could get. Certified Dream Walker. Certified Magician... yeah

----------


## melanieb

*Spoiler* for _Occult Academy_: 








You can find anything on the internet

----------


## TheBuddha

Anybody interested in teaching  :wink2: ?

----------


## mcwillis

Lucid dreaming is a very simple subject compared to the occult and look at the size of this website.  I think it would be too impractical.

----------


## Desert Claw

> *Spoiler* for _Occult Academy_:



this is exactly what i was thinking about lol  ::D: 

yes I'm interested in learning, unfortunately I can't teach any of it haha  :smiley:

----------


## nrg

So whats the point? Are you starting a school ?  :smiley:  There will sure be lots of people interested in this kind of knowlede.

----------


## Erii

> This thread should probably go to Inner Sanctum, even if you did mention Astral Traveling.



yes

I will leave a permanent redirect here though, more people can see it.

----------


## Sornaensis

Why does everyone want to found a university on this website god dammit. You can't write up tests and teach people about something you're not an expert at, for fuck's sake. And if you are an expert- hey, that's just great. Start some threads on the subject or some tutorials or whatever. Why do you need to have some kind of bullshit organization based here to get that information out to interested parties? This is a free to use forum, just post what you have to say.

----------


## Original Poster

An academy would enable more proactive learning. Rather than hunting through tutorials, they could be guided to the tutorials that suit them best and have someone to answer specific questions related to those tutorials. I don't see it as any different from DV academy except you'd be getting help from someone who can AP or do sigils rather than specifically someone who can help you lucid dream.

----------


## Sornaensis

The DV Academy suffers from the same problems.

If someone has a question why can they not post in appropriate threads? Why do you need certificates and instructors? If someone has a tutorial for whatever, they can post a thread and it will live or die based on its quality. Stickying good tutorials guarantees no one will have to hunt for them, plus they can be maintained and changed as people with varying knowledge bases collaborate in the thread. The only thing I see happening with any of these 'Academy' ideas is a bunch of amateurs pretending to be experts to make themselves feel good, nothing to do with teaching anyone anything. If someone isn't sure about a tutorial or has a question it's going to take the same amount of time for their question to be answered, regardless of the existence of this imaginary university.

----------


## Original Poster

Some people have the specific experience necessary to answer specific questions or direct people to the answer so people interested in learning such things don't have to go hunting. And your idea of live or die based on the merit of the question is false. Threads die because the question is answered and requires no more further input. Questions also die because no one around at the time can answer them and they get buried.

I don't agree with certificates either, as I already explained, but just because I don't see the point in a certificate doesn't mean I don't see the point in a more personalized method of instruction than "the infos out there go find it"

----------


## Nhuc

Well, if you wish, I have a bit of occult knowledge I can add. But yes, tests, and certs. are not a good idea, one the certs. would be based on nothing as we have no institute or federal program to back up our word. And, honestly, besides quizzing, they would either know and understand or they wouldn't. As so far as the side-tracked discussion above, Omnis has a good point as threads die out while this may create something more lasting, assuming enough people are even interested.

----------


## Sornaensis

> Some people have the specific experience necessary to answer specific questions or direct people to the answer so people interested in learning such things don't have to go hunting. And your idea of live or die based on the merit of the question is false. Threads die because the question is answered and requires no more further input. Questions also die because no one around at the time can answer them and they get buried.
> 
> I don't agree with certificates either, as I already explained, but just because I don't see the point in a certificate doesn't mean I don't see the point in a more personalized method of instruction than "the infos out there go find it"



Make tutorials
Sticky them

----------


## Original Poster

Even if I could sticky them, what am I supposed to do? Sticky 200 tutorials and whenever someone has a specific question related to their own obstacles when it comes to practicing one of the studies laid out in the thread, they're just supposed to browse through every tutorial until they find their answer?

Come on, dude. I see you ask Shockwave for help all the time, why can't others have the same opportunity?

----------


## Sornaensis

> Even if I could sticky them, what am I supposed to do? Sticky 200 tutorials and whenever someone has a specific question related to their own obstacles when it comes to practicing one of the studies laid out in the thread, they're just supposed to browse through every tutorial until they find their answer?



I don't think if every single person who frequented this forum collaborated could you come up with two hundred tutorials about anything without becoming redundant. Either way, how do you think some academy system will work, then? All you need is a standard way of accepting tutorials to sticky and leave OPEN... How would this not suffice.





> Come on, dude. *I see you ask Shockwave for help all the time*, why can't others have the same opportunity?



??? Wat

----------


## Original Poster

Every time you run into a problem coding, you whine on IRC about it. I don't know precisely how an Occult Academy would work, that's what this thread is for. I was simply addressing your hypocrisy.

----------


## melanieb

I think this would be a great opportunity for its own web site...with perhaps a few cross references between sites to specifically point people in the right direction for the help they need.

People focused on dreams and related material can be on one site, the other focuses on the occult, with perhaps a Q/A forum that points to the relevant person, thread, or area of the other web site.

Both ideas are big enough for their own home.

But, like, that's just my opinion, man.


*Spoiler* for _The Dude Abides_:

----------


## Sornaensis

> Every time you run into a problem coding, you whine on IRC about it. I don't know precisely how an Occult Academy would work, that's what this thread is for. I was simply addressing your hypocrisy.



Um?

Yes, I talk when I am in IRC about stuff I'm doing. What does that have to do with anything?

----------


## Original Poster

Why can't people discuss what they're doing in occult studies, as well?

----------


## Sornaensis

1. ShockWave and I et c. are not in a study, we just all happen to be programmers who are in IRC a lot
2. Never said they couldn't. I asked why do they need to call it an academy or whatever and issue titles and courses? 
3. The forum itself serves this purpose already.

----------


## Erii

y we no get along

----------


## Sivason

The biggest problem I see here, is that EGO is the first and largest stumbling block in most occult paths. Some of you may noticed that a power you have had good luck with, like wind control, may fail you when you try to show it off. The problem being, that you are trying to show off. If someone has a school of the occult, perhaps it will be of use to people looking for some quick info, or pointers. That is good; helping others is noble. However two problems arise. The teacher gets prideful and takes pleasure in people thinking they are special. The student thrives on getting an outward symbol that proves to others that they have learned something.
In ReiKi you can get certified if you pay the money and sit through a class. If you can afford it a week end retreat and money can get you certified as a "ReiKI Master." I may be embarresed to hang a "ReiKi Master" certificate in my home. I am far less likely to believe someone has mastered a subtle skill if they, for instane, wear a tee-shirt saying "I am a such-and-such master."
However, all in fun and games and the interest of sharing basic info, it could be a good thing for some people. However, in my experience, occult skills come only after the person has made internal discoveries that can not be handed to them.

----------


## Nhuc

> However, all in fun and games and the interest of sharing basic info, it could be a good thing for some people. However, in my experience, occult skills come only after the person has made internal discoveries that can not be handed to them.



While we are all capable of walking the path, many need to be lead to the door.

----------


## Sivason

Nhuc, You are right. All that can be done is point out where to look and what to expect. It is great and good to help others. As you said above though, tests and cetificates don't really mean much in this kind of process.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Arcanorium College

Here's a real school of the occult online. Read some stuff by Peter J. Carrol.

----------


## moSh

I don't know if this is the appropriate place to ask, or if I should have started a new thread, but could someone briefly sum up this occult stuff? I mean, is it a matter of belief? Is it primarily neurological? Are there noticeable effects/evidence?

For example, I just started meditating, but I don't belief in _actual_ energies (or not yet, anyway), I just see them as mental stimuli that elicit certain responses from the brain. 

I'm very new to all this (in fact, I don't think I could be much newer), so I'm just looking for some clarification as to what people are referring to when they talk about magic and other supernatural phenomenon.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I don't know if this is the appropriate place to ask, or if I should have started a new thread, but could someone briefly sum up this occult stuff? I mean, is it a matter of belief? Is it primarily neurological? Are there noticeable effects/evidence?
> 
> For example, I just started meditating, but I don't belief in _actual_ energies (or not yet, anyway), I just see them as mental stimuli that elicit certain responses from the brain. 
> 
> I'm very new to all this (in fact, I don't think I could be much newer), so I'm just looking for some clarification as to what people are referring to when they talk about magic and other supernatural phenomenon.



Occult just means "hidden knowledge." So, 133sp33k is occult, for example.

Anyway, for those that want to learn, what is it exactly that you want to learn? "Occult" is extremely broad.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Who here would be interested in a "School of the Occult"? Complete with tests, Certificates of Completion, full courses, etc.? 
It will cover:
-Astral Planes
-Sigils
-Runes
-Meditation
-Chakras
-Chi, Ki, Qui
and some other things. Anyone interested?[/QUOTE]

You want to learn some esoteric shit? You can join my cult, the EEDOO. if you're good enough. Fortunately for you, you decide if you're good enough. Unfortunately for you, I refuse to give you some bullshit magic scroll with a fake gold sticker on it. You can go to popcopy and get one on your own.

----------

